# Anyone else using a Fluval c4?



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

I'm running 2 of these on my 55 gallon mbuna tank and their among the best filters I've ever used. Hagen of course makes them so their right up there with the aqua clears. Biggest advantage is the media customization. There isn't a lot of information about them on here so I figured I would make a thread for c series owners. Post up your thoughts.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one, and I would buy another in a heartbeat. I think it's a great filter, and I have heard rumors that they will be replacing the AC's, but that's very likely just a rumor.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish they had something to compete with the AC 110. I'd love to give them a try but I need a little larger filter than the 4


----------



## Piper (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm using a Fluval C3 on a 20G and yes it's over kill. The C4 is rated for tanks up to 70G the same as the Aquaclear 70. The Aquaclear 110 is rated, well, for a 110G tank. I wish they would make a C5 that was rated as high as the 110.


----------



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

Totally agree they need a 110 variant. But their excellent filters, I was so impressed with the first one I bought I threw my emperor 400 away and replaced it with another c4. Just wanted to help spread the word about how great these filters are. I also submitted them for the reviews section but have yet to see it show up.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

What are the back side dimension of the C3 and C4? I've got 3 1/2 inches on the nose behind my tank to the wall. I have an Eheim Classic 2215 as the main filter but based on another thread I've got going, I'm thinking of adding a second HOB filter for additional mech filtering as well as better water circulation.


----------



## Pablo T. (Oct 19, 2011)

I am using a C-3 on my 20 gallon breeder with my Rainbow Cichlid and Leopard Plecostomus (along with a Aquaclear 50 and a Marineland Bio-wheel 150) and I love that filter in particular. I am also using a C-4 on my 75 Gallon tank (along with an Emperor 400, an Aquaclear 70, and three Fluval 205 canister filters.....two purely biological only) and I LOVE that C-4 on the 75 gallon tank. I love the way they are designed and the way they work with the "wet/dry" trickle system in front. Inserts are easy to change.....MUCH easier than the AC and the Emperor. And, you can put a media bag inside with what you want inside of it in it. I like them. Haven't had any issues whatsoever with them at all yet and it's been over a half a year now.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Using a C3 and a QuiteFLow 30 on my 40g Breeder...

Tank is crystal clear!

Want to do a dual C3 setup sometime soon though! the QF30 is a bit too much current in my shallow tank. lol


----------

